# Clutch Sticking



## ls1015 (Mar 31, 2007)

Hello, I'm new to this site buy enjoy all this good information. I have a 1992 nissan stanza xe, 4 cyl. The problem I am having is a sticking clutch lever. Naturally when it loses that pressure, i will have trouble shifting. Although, If I retrieve with my foot and repress, It always regains pressure. I had a complete failure of clutch previously which I replaced the master cylinder. I did notice fluid leaking inside driver compartment under dash before clutch failed first time. I was ok for a short time but then again had failure which i did change the slave cylinder. I bled the system and seemed ok. Like I mentioned it does tend to stick somewhat frequently but otherwise shift normal. Please Help. Any suggestions? Thanks. L. Saucedo


----------

